# My dog is bleeding from the penis



## Cat1064 (Jan 27, 2013)

My labrador who is about 9 years old, and has not been neutered has started bleeding from the penis, 

He hasn't lost his appetite or seems down, and is just like his usual self, 

But I have noticed a few drips of blood coming from his penis, 

Is this normal for dogs of his age that have not been neutered or is it something serious? 

Anyone had similar issues with their dog?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

If my dog was bleeding from anywhere with no obvious cause i would take him straight to the vets!! :S


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No it's not normal, please get him to a vet asap. I don't want to post details of dogs where I've heard of similar issues as it may just worry you unecessarily, but if it were my dog, I'd want to get him seen by a vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

As already posted, please seek vet attention. I would be quite worried as it is not normal.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

No, i'm afraid this isn't normal. You need to get him to a vet asap as it could be something serious. I'm sorry to worry you, but the earlier you get him to a vet the better. My friend's 14 yr old dog had a massive bleed from his penis and had to be pts. I didn't ask details as to what it was as she was too upset and I didn't want to make her talk about it, but it was something to do with his prostate. But, yes, get him to a vet asap before it gets any worse. I'd make an appointment 1st thing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just one word of advice see a VET.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can only agree with the others, vet ASAP.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

All of my dogs are male and not one has had this as a normal occurence

Wishing you and your boy the best at the vets tomorrow


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cat1064 said:


> My labrador who is about 9 years old, and has not been neutered has started bleeding from the penis,
> 
> He hasn't lost his appetite or seems down, and is just like his usual self,
> 
> ...


Bleeding from the penis especially in older entire males, can often be a sign of prostrate problems. It can be as simple as inflammation or enlargement to something more sinister. Enlarged prostrate isnt that uncommon, and usually getting them neutered and removing the hormones is often all it takes a lot of the time. Enlargment is often the most common problem. Inflammation often starts with a urinary tract infection.

Crystals in the urine or urinary tract stones can cause it too, although often the main cause is prostrate.

Its deffinately not normal though and does need checking out.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My older boy had this last year, not lots, but obvious. I finally figured out that when he poos, he tends to wander and likes to shove his bum into bushes. When he poos, his willy sticks out and he'd cut it a teeny bit. His stopped the day after after I very gently dabbed at it with cooled boiled water.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Unless there is a sign of injury then I agree with everyone else take him to the vets.

If it is an injury try to keep the area clean. Cooled boiled salt water, I bathed Duke initially, then everytime he had a wee. I kept a close eye on him for signs of infection.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm glad I found this thread as we took on a 7 year old mastiff x American bull a few weeks ago and over the past few days we have noticed he bleeds from his penis only when he is excited. I have rung my vets and he is booked in for Tuesday as the vets want us to monitor the situation. If it becomes more serious then we are to take him in straight away. He isn't showing any form of discomfort or pain, eating and drinking as normal and basically making himself at home.

I am going to have him neutered anyway. All my other dogs are neutered so he is going to be neutered as well. My vet seems to think that this could solve the problem but am keeping an open mind and have put money aside for a hefty vet bill.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't see how neutering will help and at 7, I'm not sure I see the point. It may be an injury, like my dog or a foreign object. Hope you resolve it whatever you do.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to second that, I'm not sure there's any need to neuter him unless the problem is related to him still having his testicles. It could be any number of issues, hopefully it's not serious, whatever it is, but it may be nothing to do with him being entire. 

Good luck with your boy, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

When I explained to the vet that it only bleeds when he is "excited" they believe that he should be neutered. I want him neutered anyway, as I have said all my other dogs are neutered. 

There is no sign of any injury.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> I don't see how neutering will help and at 7, I'm not sure I see the point. It may be an injury, like my dog or a foreign object. Hope you resolve it whatever you do.


If it is due to enlarged prostate removal of the testosterone produced by the testes will stop the prostate swelling any further and may reduce the swelling.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Agree with this ^^^ I had a ten year old entire Staffie who kept getting prostatitis. The vet said removing his testicles would settle the prostate, it did and he never had the problem again  testosterone related as said above.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for him


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If your vet had strongly recommended neutering him in those circumstances I would have my dog neutered too.

I am not an advocate of neutering as a rule except when there is health issue.

My lad had a visible injury and I managed to keep him clean and free from infection so we didn't need to see a vet.

I hope everything goes smoothly and wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughters 2 year old pugalier used to hump his teddy all the time without any problems. One evening while engaged in this activity his penis was so engorged it was stuck in an erect state and wouldn't go back in the sheath. He was in agony, the head of his penis was purple and bleeding. She rang me and we put him in a cool bath and it went back to normal . He was booked in for a neuter the next day as my daughter was worried it may happen when she was out. He has been perfectly fine ever since. Even his teddy is happier!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Best of luck at the vets

My first thought was possibly it was a tear and then every time he gets excited it just tears again.


----------

